# 3D walls material advice



## camcncuser (Jun 24, 2021)

Hello, 
I am very new to CNC world and I would like to make some 3D walls but I don't know which good material to use either MDF, PVC or other?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! What kind of 3D walls? What are they for? Got any photos or sketches?


----------



## camcncuser (Jun 24, 2021)

Like theses ones:


----------



## camcncuser (Jun 24, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum! What kind of 3D walls? What are they for? Got any photos or sketches?


Any thought thanks


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Probably MDF, as long as you can seal it good enough to get that finish. Can you buy PVC in sheets that large and thick?


----------



## camcncuser (Jun 24, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Probably MDF, as long as you can seal it good enough to get that finish. Can you buy PVC in sheets that large and thick?


Yes I could by 5-10 sheets at once. 
The available ones in my city 2.44m X 1.44m (Forex) available in 5 - 10 - 15mm thickness.


----------

